# Christen Brando Dies



## Shaun Bowler (Jan 26, 2008)

Christen Brando died today from pneumonia.
He was Marlon Brandos' son and also made his living as a Tree Worker.


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 30, 2008)

When did he do this? All through the murder trial I never heard about it.


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 30, 2008)

I looked him up to I found nothing about being a tree worker .


----------



## polingspig (Jan 31, 2008)

This article says he tried trimming trees for a while. 10th paragraph down.


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 31, 2008)

I finally found something about being a tree guy and not a killer .Who knows if he ever did anything good every report is to focused on the bad stuff he did .


----------



## polingspig (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is the article. Sorry. 10th paragraph own.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-me-brando27jan27,0,899358.story


----------



## goblin (Feb 2, 2008)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Christen Brando died today from pneumonia.
> He was Marlon Brandos' son and also made his living as a Tree Worker.



Well he certainly didn't last very long. That just goes to show what happens to you if you abuse your body continuously from an early age with drugs and drink.

"Pneumonia". I had a neighbor that died in a similar way some years back. The guy got sick with the flu and didn't have the common sense to lay off the liquor until he got better. Stupid.


----------



## AxeKnot (Feb 3, 2008)

This has to be the most obscure thread ever started on any arb forum.

He did treework for 5 mins, its incredible, it really is.


----------



## hoot gibson (Feb 3, 2008)

AxeKnot said:


> He did treework for 5 mins, its incredible, it really is.




well then , i guess I'm a professional then . i own three saws.   hoot


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Feb 3, 2008)

When people post quotes on this site it is difficult to not apply the quote to the person.

To begin Voltaire was not the guys real name.
He was a Deist.
Others were Franco-Spain, Stalin-USSR, Mao-China, Pol Pot-Cambodia, and Mao of China.
It sounds to me Axe, that living in N. Ireland has given you the values of 
"Queen & Country".
How many of "yours" were UDA?
I hope that you are not an employer.


----------



## AxeKnot (Feb 4, 2008)

Shaun Bowler said:


> When people post quotes on this site it is difficult to not apply the quote to the person.
> 
> To begin Voltaire was not the guys real name.
> He was a Deist.
> ...



Shaun, what are you talking about? Voltaire? Franco? Pol Pot? Christian Brando!!?? the UDA!?? I mean, what the hell are you trying to say? is this another conspiracy theory like Jomoco and Goblin have about 9/11?

Ahh, I get it, your one of those surrealists for whom everything and nothing is a source of endless creativity within the realms of art. 

Posting Christian Brando dies in 'Arboricultural fatalities'!!!?? 

You make it sound like he died doing tree work.

Thanks

AK


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Feb 4, 2008)

Calm down everybody..
I only posted CBs' death as a "trivia point".
As far as the references regarding your Voltaire quote, I was only comparing his beliefs to despots who have/had the same values.
I am sorry I left off Oliver Cromwell and Ian Pasiley.


----------



## AxeKnot (Feb 5, 2008)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I am sorry I left off Oliver Cromwell and Ian Pasiley.



Oliver Cromwell and Ian Paisley!!! Shaun, your historical and cultural reference points are hilarious.

I suppose we better just leave at that then.


----------



## goblin (Feb 5, 2008)

Which did you like better, the thin Marlon Brando from 'On the Waterfront', or the fat Marlon Brando from 'Apocalypse Now'?


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks AK.
Another time.
SB


----------



## number6 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Brando*



goblin said:


> Which did you like better, the thin Marlon Brando from 'On the Waterfront', or the fat Marlon Brando from 'Apocalypse Now'?



The latter, 'Apocalypse now' is one of my all time favourite films, Brando is great in every respect.


----------

